# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2005 >  How do I install Microsoft OLE DB for Oracle?

## mariposa.azul

We have a user that needs to connect to an oracle database using Microsoft OLE DB Provider for Oracle

----------


## skhanal

It should be part of OS install, if not, then you need to download MDAC tool from Microsoft.

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...displaylang=en

----------


## rmiao

Oracle has its own ole db provider.

----------


## bobbo

We use Oracles instant client, installed on the SQL server and then set up a linked server.

----------


## mariposa.azul

thanks all for your help.

----------

